# Official BSA Camera



## flatflip (Jun 19, 2011)

Found some cool collectables in a dumpster today. I actually went there looking for a camera and I have been wanting a Kodak Instamatic like my Mom's from my childhood.


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jun 19, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Opher (Jun 19, 2011)

what dumpsters are you hopping in lol.   cool find


----------



## Derrel (Jun 20, 2011)

I had an Instamatic 104....those were fun little boxes!!!


----------



## flatflip (Jun 20, 2011)

A neighbor passed away and her kids rented a huge dumpster. I opened the gate and walked in 3 nights. 

Just the sight of the instamatic brings great memories. I loved it when the flash cube would melt the bulb cover.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 20, 2011)

That Boy Scout Camera looks like an exact copy of my Imperial Satellite II. Very cool stuff.

You should look into getting some 127 film from B&H Photo, seems like it'd be fun to shoot with.


----------



## flatflip (Jun 20, 2011)

RRYANSMITHH said:


> That Boy Scout Camera looks like an exact copy of my Imperial Satellite II. Very cool stuff.
> 
> You should look into getting some 127 film from B&H Photo, seems like it'd be fun to shoot with.



I should definitely get some film. I'll save it for vacation and walk a tourist spot to do my photographing. (you know, that's when I'm all like "check out my equipment"  ) I just came from giving one of the BSA cameras to a friend. I found two exact ones. Bill is a real collector so I gave him the good box and the owners manual. You see my box is torn. So anyway, he's gonna give me a flash bulb for my display.

Edit; Ryan, Thanks for the Imperial Satellite II name / info. I was clueless and have not done my homework. I googled it and I'm having fun.  Mick


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey, no problem man! I'm quite into camera collecting myself.

I use Sylvania M2B blue flashbulbs in my Satellite, and they seem quite effective. I got lucky when a friend gave me two unopened 12 packs.


----------



## flatflip (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice on the bulbs. Sounds like you're a real collector too. I was only building up my new friend (he bought my garage sale Leica via craigslist) because I'm the opposite of real collector. In all of my hobbies through the decades I'd manage to get a grail or two and some other cool stuff. Sometimes even at a premium price. I'll look, feel and enjoy for a while. Then I'll get my money back or make a profit. If it's a huge profit I still give a great deal by market standards. The resale is to keep the closets empty and help fund the next piece of candy.

Edit; I gave him the projector too. As much as I love the Instamatic, it will be for sale too as soon as there is a demand (or I'll gift it to a real collector  )


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I've been collecting cameras since December. I have 85, with my 86th in the mail.

I'm not sure that I ever really plan on selling my cameras, unless if course there's an economic depression and it's my only choice or something like that. I feel like each one of them have a hint of sentiment with them.


----------

